# Punishing Gone Bad



## cinnachi08 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone. I'm afraid that my punishing has actually made my chi afraid of me.. she has just been awful here lately and i'll yell no..or stop at her, or just whoop her..and now i think she is scared of me. How do i let her know that i still love her and i don't mean to get ill w/her.. sometimes when i go to pick her up she just backs away or hides..or scrounges down..like i'm going to hit her and that makes me feel bad, i mean i don't abuse her, she's just wanting to bite all the time you can't even pet her back, she goes in to bite you.. and she not only bites she usually brings blood. what is a better way of punishing..without wiping' ? 

we usually to only threaten her w/the fly swatter.. and that worked and then she hid it from us and after we found it she wasn't scared of it anymore and then we used a spray bottle and sprayed her a lil when she'd do something bad but that stopped working and now we've just been spanking her.. and she still does whatever she was doing wrong, and when we try to eat dinner me and my mom.. she barks/whines the whole time she is in her playpin. (we keep her in her baby playpin while we are at work, and when we have dinner). we actually puppy trained her.. for using the puppy pad.. by putting her in her playpin.. it is good to have. if we let her loose while we are gone she tears up everything..she has chewed holes in my bathroom walls.. she has a behavior prob. please help!!


----------



## tiki<3 (Nov 24, 2005)

try grabbing her scruff of her neck and wiggle and tell her "enough" that gets tika to be good and cuddle so i hope it works : D, is she crate trained?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

You should never hit a puppy which you have found out. For the biting when she does it put her on her back and hold her there till she calms down. You should also enroll her in a puppy training class or a behavior class if you have any near you.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

give it lots of love ,so it will trust you again , never use a thing to hit a puppy , when it's bad just try to grab it's neck and say No firmly :wave:


----------



## chisRgreat (Nov 29, 2005)

get her in training classes stat! hitting them is not the answer.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

I would also say there are some great articles and websites on the net for some more information and ideas to help you train her without hurting her. Do a yahoo or google search for puppy training and you will find lots of information. Chis are little dogs not big ones! By hitting her you can hurt her or kill her even by accident. Since you have the playpen, why don't you try time out when she is acting up or doing bad instead?? And as for during dinner, if it is such an issue maybe put her in another room in the playpen?? Also yelling at her doesn't help, if you ignore her over time she will know that during dinner, fussing won't get her any attention so she won't do it.As far as the biting goes, there are 2 things I would suggest. One being when she starts biting on your hands, feet, etc. remove the body part and stick a toy or chewie in her mouth. Its all one motion. I keep chew sticks on my desk for just this reason. Also, when other dogs get ruff with each other one will ignore the mean one and walk away. You may also try that. If you stop playing all together suddenly she will learn that biting= ignoring/no more play or cuddles. And lastly ( sorry if I am writing a book but i'm trying to share what I know works to give you some direction) and the tearing up things while away. One problem could be what is called seperation anxiety, basically they freak out and get mad when by themselves. Try turning on the TV, radio, etc while gone and that may help. May sure they have toy to take out thier aggression on. Also your pup is pretty young yet right?? Would you leave a human baby unattended??? Would you leave them out of the crib while away or at night to craw all over and get into things?? Could they get hurt or killed?? Puppies are the same way. THEY are babies also. Not knowing right from wrong and what is safe and what is not. The same as raising a human child, it is up to you to teach them what is OK and what is not in your home. 

I know this is long but I hope it helps give you some direction and some ideas of things to try besides hitting. All that teaches her is fear and that she should bite to defend herself. Good luck and puppy kisses!! :wave:


----------



## chipup4me (Nov 4, 2005)

it sounds like your puppy is really young and might be too young to be treated like that. you should buy a dog training book from a respected trainer to get some ideas on how to train puppies.
please dont hit your puppy. it sounds like everyone else might have a good idea with the scruff of the neck. the dog whisperer says to ignore bad behavior and praise good. you could try that.
good luck.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Please never hit your little pup, these little dogs will develop fears and insecurities...it really messes up the trust level between you and the little guy.
Please when you look into trainers or coaches in obedience look for one who works with small or toy groups. The training methods for large breeds can be too harsh or ineffective with these little guys!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

You said if you let her loose while you're gone she chews up everything. Well of course she will, she's a puppy and if she can't be supervised she needs to be contained somewhere.
Make sure she has plenty of toys and bones to chew on, she's probably teething. How old is she? My puppy is 3 months old and going through a phase similar to yours. 
What works best is positive reinforcement. If your puppy is chewing on something she shouldn't, replace the object with a toy/bone and praise her when she chews on the toy. 
If you continue hitting her she'll be timid and hand conscious. When you reach for her she'll cower away, as it sounds she already is doing.
She's just a baby and she's still learning. She'll grow out of this phase.


----------



## cinnachi08 (Nov 24, 2005)

*thanks*

well there are no places like the ones some of you talked about taking my puppy around here.. my dog is 8 mo. old, for the person that wanted to know. Today i did better.. i only said NO really loud when she did bad..and she wasnt as bad on biting today either..i didnt hit her..not even once. I just dont want her to be scared of me i want her to know that i love her..and stuff. i dont want her to think im the :twisted: Thank you all for replying to my post!!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

try getting something like bitter apple...it's a spray that tastes nasty to dogs. you spray it on the things you don't want them to chew on...you can even put it on your hands.

If she bites your hand, try pulling your hand back really quickly and saying "Ouch!" You're not yelling at her, but say it loudly and sharply enough to startle her. She'll stop biting and just kind of look at you...if you do this enough she should learn.


----------

